# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مرخصی تحصیلی و شرکت در کنکور

## Mohamad.khd

سلام دوستان
من ورودی 97 دانشگاه آزاد هستم و قصد دارم برای کنکور 1400 شرکت کنم،تا الان دو ترم خوندم و الان ترم سه هستم و سه ترم بعد رو میخوام مرخصی بگیرم و برای کنکور 1400 بخونم و اگه رشته مورد نظر رو در اومدم انصراف میدم از دانشگاه آزاد...
از نظر قانونی میتونم همچین کاری بکنم؟
خیلی ممنون

----------


## saeedkh76

دانشگاه آزاد مشکلی نداره
حتی همون سال بعدشم میتونید کنکور بدید
رشته های روزانه مشکل دارند
ولی برای اطمینان خاطر بیشتر از آموزش دانشگاه و سایت سازمان سنجش بپرسید

----------


## Mohamad.khd

> دانشگاه آزاد مشکلی نداره
> حتی همون سال بعدشم میتونید کنکور بدید
> رشته های روزانه مشکل دارند
> ولی برای اطمینان خاطر بیشتر از آموزش دانشگاه و سایت سازمان سنجش بپرسید


ممنون
در واقع من می‌خوام بعد از اعلام نتایج کنکور اگه راضی بودم بلافاصله از آزاد انصراف میدم و خب موقعی که برای ترم مهر ماه می‌خوام توی دانشگاه روزانه ثبت نام کنم در واقع دانشجوی انصرافی دانشگاه آزاد محسوب میشم،بازم بهم ایراد میگیرن؟

----------


## Mohamad.khd

> دانشگاه آزاد مشکلی نداره
> حتی همون سال بعدشم میتونید کنکور بدید
> رشته های روزانه مشکل دارند
> ولی برای اطمینان خاطر بیشتر از آموزش دانشگاه و سایت سازمان سنجش بپرسید


دیروز پرسیدم از سازمان سنجش و اینطور جواب دادن،ولی خب در مورد ثبت نام کردن یا نکردن دانشگاه روزانه حرفی نزدن احتمالا اطلاعی نداشته باشن،نمیدونم،شدیدا استرس دارم این روزا

----------

